# s oble tvarovanými konkávními rohy



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem, potřebovala bych pomoc pro tuhle větu:

"Oporou pro takovou hypotezu by byl tvar kresby s oble tvarovanymi konkavními rohy shodující se s Martinelliho náčrtkem pro malířskou výzdobu Slavkova, v nákresech ostatních místností jinak přesným a ve stručnosti zachycujícím tvar poli pro malby."

Můžete mě pomoct? (česky, italsky, anglicky).

Děkuju
Laura


----------



## werrr

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj všem, potřebovala bych pomoc (pro tuhle větu) s touto větou:
> 
> "Oporou pro takovou hypotézu by byl tvar kresby s oble tvarovanými konkávními rohy shodující se s Martinelliho náčrtkem pro malířskou výzdobu Slavkova, v nákresech ostatních místností jinak přesným a ve stručnosti zachycujícím tvar polí pro malby."
> 
> Můžete mně/mi pomoct? (česky, italsky, anglicky).
> 
> Děkuju
> Laura


s oble tvarovanými konkávními rohy = with round shaped concave corners

ve stručnosti zachycujícím tvar polí pro malby = briefly depictiting the shape of painting fields/areas


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc!


----------



## parolearruffate

Promin'te
Co myslíte o tom překladání? Je to spravné?



Sosterrebbe l’ipotesi la forma del disegno con gli angoli concavi di  forma arrotondata in accordo con il bozzetto di Martinelli per la decorazione pittorica di Slavkov, una forma che nei bozzetti delle altre stanze presenta invece un’area di pittura precisa e concisamente disegnata.



Děkuju,
Laura


----------



## Jana337

> Sosterrebbe l’ipotesi la forma del disegno con gli angoli concavi di forma arrotondata in accordo con il bozzetto di Martinelli per la decorazione pittorica di Slavkov, una forma che il quale / un bozzetto che le altre stanze le nei bozzetti delle altre stanze presenta invece un’area di pittura precisa e concisamente disegnata.



"(...) v nákresech ostatních místností jinak přesným" si riferisce al bozzetto, non alla forma. Cioè il bozzetto raffigura le altre stanze precisamente e disegna/presenta la forma delle aree di pittura concisamente.


> Oporou pro takovou hypotézu by byl tvar kresby s oble tvarovanými konkávními rohy shodující se s Martinelliho náčrtkem pro malířskou výzdobu Slavkova, v nákresech ostatních místností jinak přesným a ve stručnosti zachycujícím tvar polí pro malby
> 
> = s Martinelliho náčrtkem, který je přesně zobrazuje nákresy jiných místností a ve stručnosti zachycuje tvar polí pro malby.



Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Ano dobře, děkuju moc, mně to opravdu nepřišlo!


----------

